# Cracked horn ?



## highcotton23 (Apr 29, 2013)

One of my bucks has a cracked horn about half way down the length. He beats his horns on the fence trying to strike my other goat who thoroughly enjoys aggravating him. The horn appears to have a gouge in it, and a little red is showing through, which I assume is blood. If his horn breaks in half, will it bleed profusely, or just a little? Is there anything I should or can do?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

How much blood depends on how far down it breaks off I would think.
You can put blood stop powder on it or maybe use the hot disbudding iron used to do baby goats horn buds to cauterize the end.
Sorry if I'm not much help but haven't had a goat break their horn before only scurs & those don't usually bleed too much.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

If he breaks a horn, it could potentially bleed a lot depending on where. if it snaps off at the base below the skin line, that could cause severe bleeding, but i'ven ever heard of that naturally occuring. 

If he breaks a horn it is likely to be a bloody mess and he may get a headache for a couple of days, depending. It will harden off slowly with time. Just keep an eye on him and make sure he's eating and drinking.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Go to a beauty supply shop and get a nail repair kit. It's basically acrylic strips glued on with more acrylic and you can strengthen the broken horn to allow it to heal. Works with cracked hooves and dog claws too by the way


----------



## highcotton23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, our vet recommended a topical wound spray, so we are applying that, and keeping a close watch on him. May have to try the nail repair treatment.


----------

